# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Shkarkoni mbi 150 lojera per Celular

## vodafone_1

Lojra per telefonat me java tipi midi 2.0: 
funksionon me tipin e telefonit: 
-Motorola 
-LG u880.800.u900. 
-Nokia 
-Sagem 
-Samsung. 
Keto te gjitha te ti gjeni ne kete web  *wWw.WebShqip.Com*

Etapat: 
fillimisht mbas shkarkimit te lojes duhet te lidhni 
me kavon usb te telefonin tuaj me pc(nokia, Lg, motorola samsung), 
pasi i kaluat klikoni mbi te dhe fillon faza e instalimit te lojes 

ose nese keni nje dispozitiv blutooth ne pc tuaj mund ta beni akoma me thjesht. 
lojrat ja te garantuara nga companit Gameloft EA game, e Ubisoft. 
ju faleminderit per mirkuptimin. 

Do te gjeni keto lojera : 

1 Eyed Monster 
1942 
2005 Real Football 
24 
3D Balloon Race 
3D Boxing 
3D Pool 
Absolute Puzzle 
African Rally 
Agassi Tennis 
Age of Empries 
Alien Vs. Predator 
Allstar Basket 
AllTime Ski Jumping 2005 
Alpha Wing 
Anakonda 
Ancient Empires 2 
Ancient Empires 
And 1 Street Basketball 
Asphalt Urban GT 2 
Atari Legends 1 
Atari Legends Volume 1 
Baldurs Gate 
Banjo-Kazooie 
Batman Begins 
Beach Mini Golf 
Bejeweled 
Blade Trinity 
Block Breaker Deluxe 
Brothers In Arms 
Call of Duty 2 
Call of Duty 
Castlevania 
Caveman 
Chessmaster 
Chu Chu Rocket 
Colin McRae Rally 2005 
Conflict Vietnam 
Contra 
Crash Nitro Kart 
Crunk Golf 
Dance Dance Revolution 
Darkest Fear Grim Oak 
Darkest Fear 
Dead or Alive Xtreme Beach Volleyball 
Destroy All Humans 
Dexter 
Die Hard 
Doom RPG 
DopeWars 
Drakengard 
DRIV3R 
Driver Vegas 
Duke Nukem 
Dungeon Storm 
Fantasy Warrior 2 - Evil 
Fantasy Warrior 2 - Good 
Fantasy Warrior 
FIFA 2006 
Football Trivia 
Frankenstein 
Frogger 
Ghostbusters 
Ghosts n Goblins 
Guerrillas 
Ikari Warriors 
JAMDAT Bowling 
JAMDAT Mini Golf 
JAMDAT Pool 
Jewel Quest 
King Kong 
Kingdom of Heaven 
LEGO Star Wars 
Lord of the Rings RPG 
Lord of the Rings Trilogy 
Mafia 
Medieval Combat - Age Of Glory 
Metal Slug 
Miami Vice 
Micro Machines 
Midnight Bowling 
Midnight Poker 
Midnight Pool 
Midtown Madness 3 
Might and Magic 
Mission Impossible III 
Monopoly 
Moto GP 3 
Mystery Mansion Pinball 
New York Nights - Success in the City 
Nightmare Creatures 
Paid to Kill 
Predator 
Prince of Persia - The Sands of Time 
Prince of Persia - The Two Thrones 
Prince of Persia - Warrior Within 
Raiden 
Rainbow Six - Lockdown 
Rainbow Six 3 
Rayman 3 
Real Tournament 
Return of the King 
SabreWulf 
Samurai Showdown 
Scrabble 
Siberian Strike 
Skate & Slam 
Skipping Stone 
Solitaire 
Sonic The Hedgehog 
Sphinx 
Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory 
Splinter Cell - Extended Ops 
Splinter Cell - Pandora Tomorrow 
Spyro the Dragon 
Star Wars Episode III ROTS 
Superman Returns 
Swat Force 
Tempest 
Tetris 
The Day After Tomorrow 
The Flintstones Bedrock Bowling 
The Flintstones Grocery Hunt 
The Sims 2 
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2005 
Tony Hawk's Underground 
Top Spin Tennis 
Tower Bloxx 
Townsmen 2 Gold 
Townsmen 3 
Townsmen 
True Crime - Streets of LA 
Underworld 
Van Helsing 
W850i & K800i games 
War of the Worlds 
Wax 
Who Wants To Be a Millionaire 
Wooly World 
World Fighting 
Worms 
XIII 
Yahtzee Deluxe 
Yoyo Fighter 
Zelda 
Zuma 

Me vone do te shtohen akoma me shume ....

----------


## pjetri

cvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------

